# Tyvek Snows



## just_hillbilly (Feb 7, 2005)

Is there different types of Tyvek? The stuff I have seems really noisy to use as decoy material. Is there any way I can quiet it down???


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

I used house wrap tyvek for a bunch of mine. cut out your bodies and throw them all in the washing machine, I even threw in a little fabric softener, worked great. they are very soft and quiet.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Tyvek comes in mainly three grades: type 10, 14, & 16. Type 10 is most commonly used in Housewrap. It is a stiffer material and does make noise in the wind. Type 14 is ideal: it is much softer and flexible and ultimately quieter. Most people making windsocks try to use Type 14. Type 16 is perforated Tyvek. I have never actually seen this Tyvek in person, but I have heard you want to stay away from this grade.


----------



## just_hillbilly (Feb 7, 2005)

I'll try the washing macine trick!!! Thanks


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

#1443 is the stuff you are looking for. The house wrap is not as white either as is the 1443.


----------



## allan hall (Apr 21, 2005)

Where can you purchase the Tyveck #1443 paper?


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

How much of it do you need? I have a roll (250 yards long by 60" wide) if you are interested. (1443R of course)


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Sqeeker, do you still have any left over, if not where the cheapest place to get this stuff.
Adam


----------

